# head setter...



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're a shortcut and cruel to boot. The horse needs to be trained properly, not taught to avoid pain.


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

are you aware of the one I am describing, I don't have sound on work computer, but trying to see the cruelness in it, yes it puts pressure on the poll, but it is a rope across the poll if they get their head up, pressure, and release if they put it in correct position, I know there is training issues, but her prior training was a little sketchy, and of course I am impatient, problems with her, yes she yields to leg pressure, but sometimes misses the cue as a directional change, and takes it as a speed increase, I used both legs squeezing to increase speed, she was trained w/ one, sometimes she yields to move over, other times she trys to bolt out of it, other issues, hard to stop, sometimes she is great, give her cue w/ seat, set back, light rein she'll stop, if she doesn't stop right away I back her to were I cued the stop, head flies up the whole time though w/ pressure on the bit for back cue, therefore sometimes the stop results in a tossed head, and no stop


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

" I am impatient" Not good. It will hold back progress until you learn to relax and stay relaxed and forgive her mistakes. Be a kindly teacher, it goes a long way.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

What type of riding are you doing? 

A head setter is usually just a crutch and a short cut for the rider. Your horse's problems will only get worse with a head setter.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

If your impatient and not willing to have the much needed patience for this you should send her off to somebody who does. When training ANY horse you *NEED* to have patience or your never going to get anywhere. 

And a head setter is NOT going to fix anything....it is going to force the horse to keep it's head where it won't hurt. That doesn't sound like training to me....just covers things up.


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

I ride western. My horses are used to sort and as overall ranch horses. Advice taken, I know patience is the answer, I just know she is on the edge of being a great horse, and can't get her past some of her previous training to move forward. Thanks all.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, where are you located in GA? I'm in middle GA.


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where are you located in GA? I'm in middle GA.


Sent you a PM Drumrunner.


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

okay, I have fixed the issue, or working towards it w/ out the gimmicks, she is coming along nicely now, had to step back, take some pointers, and breath before starting her again, to much pressure in the previous training I think broke her, but didn't break her right, starting over from scratch now, thanks all


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great to hear; good for you. Gimmicks work as shortcuts--they might get the _head_ to where it should be on a properly collected and balanced horse, but they ignore the rest of the body and don't encourage a horse to carry himself well.


----------

